# What do you think about this roof?



## Clayton993 (Jul 8, 2011)

Looking for some help!

The insurance adjuster will not total this roof out. hes saying the granule loss is from the sun, not from the recent hail storms. Roof also has 3" wide hole straight through.


The roof is completely covered with granule loss, varying by size. Also several impact spots.


Pictures:

http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/Clayton993/DSCN1057.jpg

http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/Clayton993/DSCN1059.jpg

http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/Clayton993/DSCN1056.jpg

http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/Clayton993/DSCN1053.jpg


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Where are you located? How about an introduction?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Request a reinspection by another adjuster from the insurance company.

Ed


----------



## Richard Bondarowicz (Jul 10, 2011)

*Hail damage*

You may want to consider retaining a roof consultant that would offer an independent opinion of the roof damage and condition. 

Rich Bondarowicz
SMART Roofing, Inc. - Chicago
SmartRoofers.com


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

The adjuster is right. 
The roof is already shot (hail or not). 
Failure like that doesn't appear overnight.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Uh Oh! Smart roofing hits the forums, a direct competitor  Now it's time for me to shad up with all my trade secrets. Are you the owner or an employee, Richard?


----------



## larryb (Jul 22, 2010)

Roof may be in less than great shape but it is not totaled by wear and tear. Adjuster is not right and a re-inspect is required.

Did the ins co appraise the property (including the roof) before writing the policy? If not, looks like they need to pay.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

That second pic looks to be wind damage. 1st pic could've been a damaged shingle that got installed anyway, or got scuffed soon after installation so the weather eroded the aphalt down to the fibreglass. I've seen that myself on roofs here. The last 2 definitely look like hail damage to me.


----------



## Sacramento Roofing (Sep 11, 2011)

I'd get a consultant and try and have another adjuster asigned (maybe get a supervisor?) They'll probably insist its normal wear and tear but maybe it might be possible to show that wind caused excessive wear and ultimately caused the failure...just my two cents...


----------



## MJW (Apr 16, 2009)

Most of that is not from hail damage....although larry is right. They insured it, it has hail damage, it should be replaced. There is no doubt that hail on a roof like that will shorten it's life dramatically.

If they didn't want to insure it, they should have excluded it in the policy.

That being said, some cheap arse ins. companies will not pay for damage like that no matter what. You have to move on.


----------

